# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Apotek

## BarabbasFCF

Anything on this gear?

----------


## Atomini

Apotek? This isn't the major FDA-approved pharmaceutical company called Apotex is it? If it is, Apotex doesn't produce anabolic steroids ... lol.

----------


## BarabbasFCF

No...

----------


## Atomini

That's what I thought, sounds like an underground lab with a similar name. Never heard of them

----------


## Badlarry

Honestly I have been using Apotek gear for the past 2 months and its been the best UGL I have ever used. I got bloodwork on it as well

----------


## bodybuilder

Its a new hombrew that has gained popularity as of late, seen nothing but good reviews.

----------


## BarabbasFCF

Heard good things about it also. Wanted to see what you guys had to say about it. Gonna run there test- e for my first cycle will post results as I go. Thanks again guys.

----------


## anabolic body

running npp,winny,and mast for two weeks so far so good.

----------


## precision-lab-rep

Apotek npp, tren and prop I can vouch for.. amazing stuff

----------


## CrazyCanuck

This is a Canadian lab and this guy has well documented problems , personal issues and security issues. Do a google search and you will see it for yourselves. he has gone by several names over the course of the years. Herculean labs being another one.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Apotek? This isn't the major *FDA-approved pharmaceutical company called Apotex* is it? If it is, Apotex doesn't produce anabolic steroids... lol.


i did a few drug studies $$$ with them years ago..lol

----------


## BarabbasFCF

> This is a Canadian lab and this guy has well documented problems , personal issues and security issues. Do a google search and you will see it for yourselves. he has gone by several names over the course of the years. Herculean labs being another one.


This is a UGL not a source. Sounds like somone has personal issues themselves. Asked about the quality of the product bud. keep discussion on that topic please.

----------


## roidrage79

This isn't a Canadian Lab, and Apotek has nothing to do with herculian labs lol. Come on bro where are you getting this from.

----------


## Cheatnnature

Definitely not Canadian bro. Great ugl. Top notch service. Top notch product.

----------


## Duc d'Volpe

Apotek is the Norwegian/Swedish/Danish word for pharmacy, so it could possibly be a Scandinavian ugl, but as a fellow Norwegian I have never heard of them.

----------


## ddp2727

They are U.S. domestic and are west of the big river.

----------


## canadianjuice

theres a lab with the same name in canada not that good though

----------


## ddp2727

> theres a lab with the same name in canada not that good though


Makes sense. Americans turning out something better than the Canadians lol. JK. Yea there are no laws that says I can't make me an apotek name.

----------


## snowblowjoe

is this the apotek that everyone is giving good reviews on?

----------


## bodybuilder

> is this the apotek that everyone is giving good reviews on?


Yup thats the one.

----------


## freddy1418

> is this the apotek that everyone is giving good reviews on?


Yup gtg and noce mix there... have fun

----------


## Gymrat105

I've read alot about this gear, on another board. Top notch products, top notch service and nothing but good reviews. I know the website and the proprietor of the Site but I am pretty sure I am not allowed to post any of that info. Don't wanna break any rules but this guy is at the top of his game.

----------


## OnTheSauce

good to go.

----------


## Newbiegearhead

Is apotek the same as anabolic nation? Or is it 2 diff company's??

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah i havent heard anything but good things from this ugl, great service, great product, etc. Its all good from what i hear!!!

----------


## leonardjmontour

Anyone recently try and apotex gear toronto? I am starting week two of test equipoise from them, and would appreciate any additional feedback on this gear.. Thanks!!!

----------

